

Self-confidence is common thread - prakash
http://www.mercurynews.com/businessheadlines/ci_9301295?nclick_check=1

======
kschrader
That link doesn't work for me, here's another link to the same article:
<http://www.dailynews.com/technology/ci_9301295>

